# Testbericht Samsung SyncMaster 245B plus



## PsYciXx (7. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem ich den Monitor 2 Wochen intensiv testen konnte, ist es jetzt wohl mal Zeit für einen Testbericht.


Ich fange direkt mal mit dem Erscheinungsbild an:
Der Monitor ist komplett in mattschwarz gehalten, der Rahmen um das Bild hat eine Breit von etwa 2cm.
Rechts unten auf dem Rahmen sind die Bedienelemente zu finden. 
Der Power-Knopf hat einen ‚Chrom‘-Rahmen und ist blau beleuchtet, die übrigen Knöpfe sind weiß bedruckt. Die Verarbeitung ist durchweg solide und sehr gut.


*Bild:*

24 Zoll ( 61 cm ) Bilddiagonale 
1920x1200 Pixel 
16:10 Format 
16,7 Mio. Farbabstufungen 
0,27 mm x 0,27 mm Pixelabstand 

*Darstellung: *

Die Reaktionszeit des Panels liegt bei 5ms (schwarz-weiß-schwarz) und damit im gut spielbaren Bereich.
Der Kontrast ist dynamisch mit 8000:1 sehr ordentlich und das Panel hat eine Helligkeit von 400cd/m². Der Blickwinkel liegt in beiden Richtungen ziemlich gut bei den angegebenen 160 Grad.
Das Netzteil ist integriert, es ist also nur ein Kaltgerätekabel notwendig, um den Monitor mit Strom zu versorgen. An Eingängen findet man einen VGA- und einen DVI-D-Anschluss, wobei der DVI-Anschluss den HD-Kopierschutz HDCP unterstützt.

Mit einer passenden Grafikkarte ist die Wiedergabe von HD-Videomaterial mit Kopierschutz also kein Problem.

Es lassen sich außerdem mehrere Geräte anschließen, da man wählen kann, ob der Signaleingang automatisch erkannt werden soll, oder manuell eingestellt wird.
So kann man beispielsweise den Desktop über den DVI-Anschluss verbinden und den Laptop per VGA. Benötigt man auf dem Laptop mehr Platz, stellt man den Monitor einfach mit zwei Tastendrucken um und hat schon reichlich zusätzlichen Platz auf dem Laptop.

Zusätzlich ist auch ein sog. Audio-Power-Anschluss vorgesehen. Das scheint eine Stromversorgung für wohl optional erhältliche Lautsprecher für den Monitor zu sein. In der beigelegten Schnellanleitung wird darauf allerdings nicht weiter eingegangen.

Ein Blick ins Handbuch auf der CD offenbart dann, dass dieser Anschluss tatsächlich für Monitorlautsprecher gedacht ist.


*Ergonomie:*

Im Betrieb leistet sich der Monitor bei voller Helligkeit gerne mal 80-100 Watt, während er im Standby-Betrieb mit guten 2 Watt auskommt.
Dazu ist positiv anzumerken, dass der Monitor über einen Netzschalter verfügt, mit dem man den Strom komplett abschalten und somit den Verbrauch auf 0 Watt reduzieren kann. Dieser Schalter ist leider nicht optimal positioniert, da er sich auf der Anschlussleiste auf der Rückseite des Monitors befindet und von vorne nur mit langen Fingern oder Verrenkungen der Hand erreichbar ist.
Die Anschlussverteilung ist größtenteils sinnvoll, wenn auch nicht optimal gelöst.

So ist es zum Beispiel recht schwierig, sowohl ein VGA- als auch ein DVI-Kabel anzuschließen, da beide Anschlüsse sehr dicht nebeneinander liegen und sich das Anschrauben so etwas knifflig gestaltet. Außerdem wird das Typenschild durch die Video-Kabel verdeckt. Es lässt sich nur lesen, wenn kein Kabel angeschlossen ist.
Der Monitor ist nach TCO '03 zertifiziert und damit sehr strahlungsarm. Positiv ist außerdem anzumerken, dass das Display höhenverstellbar, sowie kippbar ist und einen Drehfuß hat.
Kippbar ist der Monitor um 3° nach vorne und 25° nach hinten, drehbar um 350°. In der tiefsten Einstellung ist zwischen Displaygehäuse und Standfuß etwa eine Hand breit Platz, in der höchsten sind es mehr als zwei Handbreit.

Eine Pivot-Funktion fehlt, ist in dieser Preisklasse aber auch nicht zu erwarten.

Mit knappen 11 Kilo Gewicht, ist der Monitor zwar deutlich leichter als meine alte 17‘‘-Röhre von 1996, aber bring doch einiges auf die Waage.
Die Abmessungen (BxHxT) sind 560 mm x 444 mm x 250 mm. Ums kurz zu fassen: das Ding ist riesig.
Auf der Rückseite befinden sich Bohrungen im Maß von 200mm x 100mm, also nach dem VESA-Standard. Man kann also Halterungen, die nach diesem Standard spezifiziert sind, anbringen und ist nicht auf den mitgelieferten Standfuß oder Spezialzubehör von Samsung angewiesen.

*
Zubehör:*

Das Zubehör ist für diese Preisklasse völlig ausreichend. Es finden sich je ein VGA- und ein DVI-Kabel im Paket, dazu ein Kaltgerätekabel, eine Treiber CD und eine Schnellanleitung.
Was allerdings zu bemängeln ist, ist die Qualität der Kabel. Die Verarbeitung ist generell sehr gut, aber das VGA-Kabel ist recht dünn und daher wahrscheinlich nicht optimal geschirmt. Und auch das DVI-Kabel könnte besser sein. Die Abschirmung ist auch hier vermutlich nicht die Beste und außerdem wird nur ein DVI-D-Single-Link-Kabel mitgeliefert. 
Aber gut, das kann man verschmerzen.


*Eindruck im täglichen Gebrauch:*

Soviel zur Technik und Ausstattung, der Eindruck beim täglichen Gebrauch ist ja das Wichtige.
Diesen Monitor dürfte jeder an seine persönlichen Vorlieben angepasst bekommen. Durch die Dreh- , Kipp- und Höhenverstellbarkeit, mag es vielleicht ein bisschen dauern, bis man sein eigenes Setting gefunden hat, es sollte aber jedem möglich sein.
Die recht extreme Helligkeit von 400cd/m² ist zum normalen Arbeiten überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen. Beim reinen Surfen oder Schreiben, ich empfehle, die voreingestellten Profile zu nutzen, die die Helligkeit, den Kontrast und die Farbtemperatur automatisch auf die Verwendungsweise anpassen.

Es stehen verschiedene Szenarios zur Verfügung:

_Benutzerdefiniert _
(bedarf wohl keines weiteren Kommentares…)

_Text_
(die Helligkeit wird auf 25% reduziert, der Kontrast auf 75% gesetzt und eine warme Farbtemperatur eingestellt)

_Internet_
(siehe Text, mit 37% Helligkeit)

_Game_
(volle Helligkeit, 80% Kontrast, warme Farbtemperatur)

_Sport_
(volle Helligkeit, 85% Kontrast, kalte Farben)

_Film_
(siehe Sport, aber warme Farben)

_Optimaler Kontrast_
(Helligkeit 100%, Kontrast 75%, warme Farben)
In diesem Modus sind die Kontrast- und Farbeinstellungen nicht änderbar.

Diese Profile entsprechen dem entsprechenden Verwendungszweck sehr gut und lassen sich durchaus nutzen. 

Im Praxiseinsatz ist der Platz, den dieser Monitor mit seinen 1920x1200 Bildpunkten liefert, riesig. Es passen zwei A4-Seiten in einem Textdokument nebeneinander (auf 90% sind sogar noch die Fußzeilen zu sehen) und eine Excel-Tabelle dieses Ausmaßes möchte ich eigentlich ungern füllen. 

Als Fernseher eignet sich der Monitor hervorragend, auch wenn die Bildqualität auf manchen Sendern doch zu wünschen übrig lässt. Bei einer geringeren Auflösung fiele das natürlich nicht so ins Gewicht, aber diesen Monitor unterhalb seiner Spezifikationen zu betreiben, grenzt schon fast an Frevel. Mit entsprechender Nachbearbeitung seitens Soft- oder Hardware kann man selbst aus einer DVD noch deutlich mehr rausholen, als es auf einem normalen Fernseher möglich wäre.
Das Glanzstück sind aber HD-Filme. Ich konnte bisher nur einen alten Bond in HD-Qualität testen, aber das Ergebnis hat mich definitiv überzeugt – grandios!

Jetzt kommt auch endlich der Teil, auf den wahrscheinlich schon viele gewartet haben: 


*Der Spieletest:*

Viel mehr als ein klares ‚Mit Auszeichung bestanden! ‘ gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.
Selbst in sehr schnellen Spielen wir UT 2004, UT 3, Enemy Territory: Quake Wars, Serious Sam 2 usw… treten keinerlei Schlieren und Ghosting-Effekte auf.
Auch Rennspiele wie Need for Speed: Pro Street laufen einwandfrei.


*Fazit:*

Der Samsung SyncMaster 245B plus ist ein sehr guter Monitor für alle, die preisgünstig in die Klasse der 24-Zoll-Monitore einsteigen wollen. Gravierende Schwächen leistet er sich nicht, auch wenn die Ausstattung zum Teil einfach nicht an die, der teureren Geräte heran kommt.
Wer einen großen Schreibtisch mit viel Platz hat und den Monitor weit nach hinten schieben kann, der kann hier bedenkenlos zugreifen.
Bei einem Preis von 300€ gibts eine klare Kaufempfehlung von mir.

Die mitgelieferte Software konnte ich bisher nicht testen, da die nicht richtig mit Vista x64 zusammenarbeiten will bzw. ich sie nicht zum Laufen gebracht habe. Ich bin da aber dran.


*Ein kleiner Nachtrag noch:*

Viele werden sich auf Grund der Leistung ihres Rechners Gedanken machen, ob es sich wirklich lohnt einen Monitor in dieser Größe zu kaufen, aber mal von der täglichen Arbeit am Rechner abgesehen, bei der es sich wirklich für jeden lohnt, sind auch relativ alte PCs in der Lage, ausreichend Leistung zum Betrieb dieses Monitors zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Ich betreibe das Ding an einem A64 3700+ @ 2,5GHz mit 2GB RAM und einer nVidia 9600GT auf einem nForce4 SLI-Board und kann alle der o. g. Spiele in maximaler Auflösung mit allen Details samt Kantenglättung und AF spielen.
Klar, die Framerates erreichen keine Rekordwerte, aber solange alles im spielbaren Bereich über 25 fps bleibt, kann ich damit gut leben.


----------



## goliath (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi, danke für den Super Test !

Hast Dir echt viel Arbeit gemacht.

Kannst du evtl. noch was zu den Interpolationen sagen ? 
Werden diese bildfüllend und gut dargestellt ?


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja die Interpolation ist interrestant, vielleicht schaff ich mir nämlich nen neuen Monitor an, und dieser hier sieht schonmal gut aus.
Und ein Foto wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht.


----------



## PsYciXx (11. Oktober 2008)

Freut mich, dass der Test euch gefällt.
Ich setz mich die Woche mal ran und check das noch ein bischen durch.
Fotos gibts dann natürlich auch...allerdings hab ich keine Digicam, so dass ich zusehen muss, mit dem Handy brauchbare hinzukriegen.
2 MPixel sollte da aber eigentlich reichen. Irgendwelche Wunschmotive für den Screen?^^


----------



## potzblitz (12. Oktober 2008)

Gut gemacht  

Aber eine paar Fotos wären nicht schlecht....!!!


----------



## goliath (12. Oktober 2008)

PsYciXx schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass der Test euch gefällt.
> Ich setz mich die Woche mal ran und check das noch ein bischen durch.
> Fotos gibts dann natürlich auch...allerdings hab ich keine Digicam, so dass ich zusehen muss, mit dem Handy brauchbare hinzukriegen.
> 2 MPixel sollte da aber eigentlich reichen. Irgendwelche Wunschmotive für den Screen?^^



Hi, das wäre super !

Ich interessiere mich für den Rand des Displays und der Fuss..
Bedienelemente wären evtl. auch net schlecht


----------



## emmaspapa (12. Oktober 2008)

Der sieht doch genauso aus wie der 245B   .


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Oktober 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Der sieht doch genauso aus wie der 245B   .



Nur wenn man denn 245B auch nicht kennt wirds schwer.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. Oktober 2008)

Schöner Test ! 
Hab den Monitor auch schon eine Zeit lang und muss sagen das er wirklich sehr gut ist und vor allem durch sein P/L Verhältniss überzeugt !

Was mir hier noch fehlt sind ein paar Bilder ! Es soll Leute geben , die den Bildschirm noch nicht kennen und für die wäre es schön zu sehen worüber du berichtet hast !


Mfg Micha


----------



## PsYciXx (13. Oktober 2008)

Jaja, is ja gut.^^
Ich versuch, diese Woche noch ein paar Bilder zu machen. Mal gucken, ob ich irgendwo einen Platz finde, an dem ich die vernünftig machen kann.
Mein Schreibtisch sieht aus, wie ein Schlachtfeld, daher is da nicht viel zu machen.


----------



## emmaspapa (13. Oktober 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Nur wenn man denn 245B auch nicht kennt wirds schwer.



Google wirft eine Menge Bilder aus


----------



## Railroadfighter (14. Oktober 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Google wirft eine Menge Bilder aus



Wir wollen aber keine künstlich geschönten Bilder der Hersteller, sondern echte.


----------



## Nobbis (14. Oktober 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Der sieht doch genauso aus wie der 245B   .



Wird daran liegen, weil er es ist ...!

Der Plus hat eben nur dynamischen Kontrast!

@THreadersteller - Der Monitor hat Pivot, man muss dazu lediglich eine Arretierung entfernen, die Funktion wird lediglich nicht beworben.

Wie hast Du das Gewicht ermittelt? 

Die Interpolation streckt standardmäßig keine non-widescreen Auflösung! Das ist sehr gut für die Optik!

Wer mehr Informationen sucht ..

PRAD | Testbericht Samsung 245B

TFT-Monitor 24 Zoll (bis 1.000 €) Bestenliste - CHIP Online


----------



## PsYciXx (14. Oktober 2008)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Wird daran liegen, weil er es ist ...!
> 
> Der Plua hat eben nur dynamischen Kontrast!
> 
> @THreadersteller - Der Monitor hat Pivot, man muss dazu lediglich eine Arretierung entfernen, die Funktion wird lediglich nicht beworben.



Wenn du das nächste mal dann auch noch dazuschreibst, wo und wie, ist vielen sicher mehr geholfen als mit einem Kommentar á la 'das geht'...



Nobbis schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das Gewicht ermittelt?



Es gibt da so Geräte, die nennen sich Waage.




Nobbis schrieb:


> Die Interpolation streckt standardmäßig keine non-widescreen Auflösung! Das ist sehr gut für die Optik!



Mag sein, habe ich noch nicht getestet...
Aber wer weiß, ob das nicht auch wieder in die Kategorie 'fundiertes Halbwissen' fällt.




Nobbis schrieb:


> Wer mehr Informationen sucht ..
> 
> PRAD | Testbericht Samsung 245B
> 
> TFT-Monitor 24 Zoll (bis 1.000 €) Bestenliste - CHIP Online



Prima, das hilft jetzt auch ungemein, da sich die Monitore ja auch bis auf den dynamischen Kontrast, die Pivot-Funktion und die HDCP-Fähigkeit 100%ig gleichen...zumindest optisch.
Das nächste Mal solltest du vielleicht nochmal lesen, nochmal denken, dann erst googeln und vielleicht kommt dann was sinnvolles bei raus.
So hilft das jedenfalls bis auf die unstrittigen technischen Daten nicht wirklich weiter.
Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass jemand, der Infos über den Monitor sucht, durchaus in der Lage ist, selber zu suchen.


----------



## Nobbis (14. Oktober 2008)

PsYciXx schrieb:


> Wenn du das nächste mal dann auch noch dazuschreibst, wo und wie, ist vielen sicher mehr geholfen als mit einem Kommentar á la 'das geht'...



Musst ja nich gleich weinen ... steht alles im prad.de Test, mit Bildern!


> Es gibt da so Geräte, die nennen sich Waage.


Gab es Clown zum Frühstück? Dann eich mal deine Waage würde ich sagen!


> Mag sein, habe ich noch nicht getestet...
> Aber wer weiß, ob das nicht auch wieder in die Kategorie 'fundiertes Halbwissen' fällt.


Ist dein POST Screen WideScreen? ODer hast ihn selbst noch nicht angeschlossen und nur Text von alternate.de und Co kopiert?

Bis eben dachte ich noch, dass dein Chef viel Freude an deinem Selbstbewußtsein hat und jetzt mit mal so selbstkritisch?



> Prima, das hilft jetzt auch ungemein, da sich die Monitore ja auch bis auf den dynamischen Kontrast, die Pivot-Funktion und die HDCP-Fähigkeit 100%ig gleichen...zumindest optisch.
> Das nächste Mal solltest du vielleicht nochmal lesen, nochmal denken, dann erst googeln und vielleicht kommt dann was sinnvolles bei raus.
> So hilft das jedenfalls bis auf die unstrittigen technischen Daten nicht wirklich weiter.
> Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass jemand, der Infos über den Monitor sucht, durchaus in der Lage ist, selber zu suchen.



Beide können Pivot und beide können HDCP und optisch sind sie, wie Du schon erkannt hast, ebenfalls identisch, mal von dem kleinen zusätzlichen Schriftzug links oben abgesehen.

Den Satz mit "Das nächste Mal ...." empfinde ich als unnötig, denn wie man sieht, kommst Du ja auch ganz ohne diese Eigenschaften aus.

Das mit dem Suchen ist korrekt, wobei man deine Produktbeschreibung (viel mehr ist es nicht) dabei sicher nie finden wird. Ich habe es auch nur gefunden, weil ich die Funktionen des Forums durchblättert hab.


----------



## McFly0815 (25. Oktober 2008)

Danke für den Test auch wenn der Thread im nachhinein jetzt etwas runtergzogen wird...
Ich werde mir den TFT wohl auch zulegen.


----------



## CE7NIK (25. Oktober 2008)

super....

werd mir gleich mal näher anschauen


----------



## PsYciXx (26. Oktober 2008)

Da ich demnächst umziehe, werd ich wohl auch endlich mal dazu kommen, ein paar Fotos zu machen.
Sorry, aber auf meinem Schreibtisch siehts im Moment dermaßen mies aus...das kann ich niemandem zumuten.


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. Oktober 2008)

Meiner ist auch schlimm genug, und wir beide sind sicher nicht die einzigen, also nur her damit. Wäre echt interresant wie sich der in eine Umgebung einfügt.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## koma05 (10. Dezember 2008)

@PsYciXx
danke für den ausführlichen bericht. bin auch auf der suche nach nem 24er und dieser bericht verstärkt meine meinung für diesen monitor


----------



## karx11erx (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich schaue mich gerade nach einem brauchbaren und günstigen 24"-Monitor um, und der Samsung Syncmaster 245B Plus interessiert mich. Zwei Fragen hätte ich noch:

1. Es gibt einige Berichte, der Trafo des Monitors pfeife oder brumme. Wie ist das bei Dir?
2. Wie sieht es mit Aufhellungen oder Abdunkelungen am Bildschirmrand aus? Ich habe mir 24-Zöller von ASUS- und LG angesehen, und diese hatten z.T. deutliche Aufhellungen am Bildschirmrand (sieht man gut, wenn man z.B. den Windows-Desktop auf einfarbig schwarz stellt)? Wie sieht es mit einfarbig weissem Desktop aus (Abdunkelungen)?

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du hierzu noch etwas sagen könntest.


----------



## PsYciXx (8. Januar 2009)

Das kann ich bisher beides nicht bestätigen, allerdings kann ich das jetzt sofort auch nicht testen, da der Monitor grad woanders steht.
Falls sich da noch was in der Richtung ergeben sollte, melde ich mich wieder.


----------

